# Allen Bradley PLC Forum



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ab plc's are just one of many pls/slc systems out there 
is there any thing in particular you are looking for?
usually if we dont know it we can find it.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Actually you're wright. Should have been more specific. Would like to talk programming ideas. Questions and answers type thing knowing that all brands can do most of the same jobs but would like to apply to AB. I have some Saw Mill questions and in particualr and automatic sorter application with a trim saw and image scanner using a PLC/5. Also some robotic stuff, too. I remeber someone mentioning on the forum where you could find some AB programming samples. There might have even been a small fee attached to it. But, hay, I know there are very knowlegeable people on this forum so if I can get what I want here then great. Anyone out there do Saw Mills. Would also like to set up an app for an automated precision cut-off saw which requires precise positioning. I live on the pacific coast on Northern California; big tree, big forest country. Here I go and say I need to be more specific and look at what I went and did. Mike.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

besc said:


> Actually you're wright. Should have been more specific. Would like to talk programming ideas. Questions and answers type thing knowing that all brands can do most of the same jobs but would like to apply to AB. I have some Saw Mill questions and in particualr and automatic sorter application with a trim saw and image scanner using a PLC/5. Also some robotic stuff, too. I remeber someone mentioning on the forum where you could find some AB programming samples. There might have even been a small fee attached to it. But, hay, I know there are very knowlegeable people on this forum so if I can get what I want here then great. Anyone out there do Saw Mills. Would also like to set up an app for an automated precision cut-off saw which requires precise positioning. I live on the pacific coast on Northern California; big tree, big forest country. Here I go and say I need to be more specific and look at what I went and did. Mike.


Try this.. http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/index.php


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way, I hate those guys that just say "you need a professional" to every question that's posted, but in this case consulting with a somewhat local systems integrator familiar with your industry might be a good place to start.

If you guys currently have a Rockwell/Allen Bradley sales rep that works with maintenance and/or purchasing, I would consider asking him to recommend to you a local Systems Integrator or two that could pay you a visit. 

He should have an idea of what SI companies might be a good fit and be at least a bit unbiased. 

I don't mean to sound protectionist at all, and I try to help with specific issues people post here, but it sounds like the scope of what you need might be better served in person. 

A good systems integrator will be willing to help you define what you might want to do on your own with some training or guidance and what you might want to farm out entirely, etc. 


Just 2 cents.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

First, a general picture. There is a sying here in Humboldt County. "This is the 3rd world of the U.S." The little town of Willow Creek, pop 1200, and an hour away is where the Bigfoot legend began. Honest. Not Jiving. Eureka, CA. has a population of 24,000. Unemployment rate is double the national average. It is in the middle of Redwood country. You have to drive 4hrs in any direction before you get to another town this size. There is no local anything here. In fact, none of the distributors can even sell AB stuff. There is no local SI, no lacal rep. I was hoping to connect with someone with some Saw Mill background for some programming tips and kick around some ideas. I will try to find someone on the forum the previous gentleman pointed me to, unless someone here knows saw mills. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

besc said:


> First, a general picture. There is a sying here in Humboldt County. "This is the 3rd world of the U.S." The little town of Willow Creek, pop 1200, and an hour away is where the Bigfoot legend began. Honest. Not Jiving. Eureka, CA. has a population of 24,000. Unemployment rate is double the national average. It is in the middle of Redwood country. You have to drive 4hrs in any direction before you get to another town this size. There is no local anything here. In fact, none of the distributors can even sell AB stuff. There is no local SI, no lacal rep. I was hoping to connect with someone with some Saw Mill background for some programming tips and kick around some ideas. I will try to find someone on the forum the previous gentleman pointed me to, unless someone here knows saw mills. Thanks. Mike.





besc said:


> First, a general picture. There is a sying here in Humboldt County. "This is the 3rd world of the U.S." The little town of Willow Creek, pop 1200, and an hour away is where the Bigfoot legend began. Honest. Not Jiving. Eureka, CA. has a population of 24,000. Unemployment rate is double the national average. It is in the middle of Redwood country. You have to drive 4hrs in any direction before you get to another town this size. There is no local anything here. In fact, none of the distributors can even sell AB stuff. There is no local SI, no lacal rep. I was hoping to connect with someone with some Saw Mill background for some programming tips and kick around some ideas. I will try to find someone on the forum the previous gentleman pointed me to, unless someone here knows saw mills. Thanks. Mike.


There was a very successful AB distributor in Eureka for years, but because AB is almost exclusively an industrial product, when industry leaves, so does their ability to survive. Your nearest AB distributor is now in Santa Rosa, which you are right, is 4 hours away (assuming no fallen Redwoods across the highway). I thought though that WBCO had an arrangement with CED Santa Rosa as a sub-distributor for AB, and many of the WBCO employees at one time were from the old AB distributor. That was a long time ago however, it may not be the case any more. I looked at their website and there is no mention of AB, just every other brand under the sun, so that may be the reason.

Jacobson Engineering in McMinleyville is a huge SI and they do a lot of AB programming, but it's more likely they would be a competitor for you. 

There is a specialist at CED who is also very knowledgeable, ask for Brian Thomas. He lives in the Bay Area, but he is responsible for that territory and he is about as good as they get. He's also been around long enough to have likely done work in the now all but defunct lumber industry in California.

I'd offer to help, but honestly, it's been almost 20 years since I've done any serious bit twiddling, and I left before the PLC 5 was released, then came back after it was "Silver Series" (meaning almost obsolete), so I have zero experience on that product in particular. The forum at PLC-talk is probably better for you. There are a lot of guys from the PNW and BC on there who have a lot of experience with AB in lumber mills.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you do not already have AB PLC experience and software then just jumping in to begin programming can be a time consuming and costly proposition.

The programmers at our place spend an exorbinant amount of time downloading patches and on the phone with tech support. I know this is just the nature of software but time is money.

If you just need some programming help for a one-time shot then I'd suggest hiring out.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Jraef. I was gone for a few so didn't get time to respond. Sounds like youve been here before, in the good old days of. I will try and contact said name at CED. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

If you are interested in seeing programming examples, you could check AB's Knowledge Base. You will need to make an account to view, but they have quite a few programming examples.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Thanks CYoung


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Having a hard time finding it. Got a link? Thanks. Mike.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

Try plcs.net

You can ask any question about any PLC or HMI, and many "experts" will chime in to help you


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is a link to Rockwells "sample code" home. Might need to be logged in to use.

http://search.rockwellautomation.co...&output=xml_no_dtd&proxystylesheet=samplecode


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

besc,
Apparently, CED recently bought Campton Electric Supply in Eureka and they are being set up now as the local AB distributor. They don't know anything yet, and Brian, the guy I told you about, is going to be supporting them on automation anyway, but at least there will be someone in town for stock etc.

Link to the Rockwell Automation Knowledge Base.
You have to register, it's free, but it's required.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

try plcs.net


----------

